# tips on landing jumps?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Depends on the jumps, and the snow. I've recently started doing a small hip jump on my local mountain (when the park crew aren't screwing it up) and the landing is whisper soft. On the other hand, there are a couple of side hits coming down Manning run where you land on essentially horizontal snow, and with the slippery concrete we've got right now it's like jumping off the roof of a van onto the road. So, what kind of jumps are you doing, and what are the landing areas like?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if you're not clearing the knuckle there's not much you can do to eliminate the shock if you're landing on flats.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea I am landing on flats mostly hard packed so I guess there's really nothing I can do to lessen the shock. Just have to avoid those kind of jumps I guess.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I think this has less to do with you and your board and more with the landing platform of your jump. If by jumps you mean, park jumps, than either you are not clearing the knuckle as David said, or your park crew messed up the angle of the landing. If it is sidehits and natural jumps that you are talking about, its probably just due to the fact that the impact from a flat landing takes alot out of your body.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, landing on flat isn't going to help... but when you are landing, someone once told me to make the shape of a house with your legs - the two sides and the sloped roof.

My friend, he's a uk pro now, was watching me wash out doing a backside tailslide on a box. He kept telling me to make a house, and it worked nicely


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Use the full travel of your legs to absorb the landing if you are landing on the flat. Thats the only way to save your knees. It also helps to have good foodbeds in your boots.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I only jump if there's fresh powder on the ground, or if it's warm enough that the snow is like mashed potatos. If it's icy hardpack then no thanks.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

GavinHope said:


> Yeah, landing on flat isn't going to help... but when you are landing, someone once told me to make the shape of a house with your legs - the two sides and the sloped roof.
> 
> My friend, he's a uk pro now, was watching me wash out doing a backside tailslide on a box. He kept telling me to make a house, and it worked nicely


that sounds like it would be much more difficult to keep your balance on landing. How's it for you?


----------

